# SFC Riley Stephens, 1/3 SFG(A)



## AWP (Oct 1, 2012)

Blue Skies. My condolences to his teammates and family.

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/September/120930-01.html



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Sep. 30, 2012) – A U.S. Special Forces Soldier died Sep. 28 from wounds sustained from small-arms fire in Wardak Province, Afghanistan.
> Sergeant 1st Class Riley Gene Stephens, 39, was assigned to Company B, 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), headquartered at Fort Bragg, N.C.  He was a Special Forces medical sergeant.
> This was his fifth deployment in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.
> For further information, media should contact the U.S. Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-908-3947 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 1, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.  
Thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2012)

Light winds and soft landings.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 1, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior medic.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 1, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 2, 2012)

RIP warrior..


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 2, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 2, 2012)

Rest in Peace, prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Oct 2, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 2, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 2, 2012)

RIP Brother. Hard to describe an all FOB call for O-POS and hundreds of people respond, only to hear Taps in the DFAC an hour later. Words cannot describe that feeling.

Condolences to his family and friends. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 2, 2012)

RB said:


> RIP Brother. Hard to describe an all FOB call for O-POS and hundreds of people respond, only to hear Taps in the DFAC an hour later. Words cannot describe that feeling.
> 
> Condolences to his family and friends. Thank you for your service.


 
That breaks my heart brother.

F.M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 2, 2012)

RB said:


> RIP Brother. Hard to describe an all FOB call for O-POS and hundreds of people respond, only to hear Taps in the DFAC an hour later. Words cannot describe that feeling.
> 
> Condolences to his family and friends. Thank you for your service.


Damn.


----------



## Worldweaver (Oct 2, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Warrior.

So sorry for your loss, RB.


----------



## elle (Oct 3, 2012)

Rest In Peace, prayers to his family, Brothers and friends.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I had spoke to him the day before he deployed. He is the epitome of a warrior. RIP Brother. Prayers out to your family and teammates.

SBG sends.


----------



## ManBearPig (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 6, 2012)

Siationist, he was my brother even though I never met him.

SBG, condolences for the loss of your friend and compañero.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 8, 2012)

Never met you brother, but I will always remember your name because of men who did. 

"With it or on it"


----------



## Rogue Dragon (Oct 26, 2012)

RIP Riley.
This one hits home, he was someone I knew well, he was my wife's "little brother".
I talked to him several days before he met his end, we talked about life after the Army.
He was loved and hated and he was an ass. But he was an ass that would stand by your side to the end. The world has lost a great warrior.
Farewell and following seas Riley.


----------

